# Tìm Đại Lý - Nhà Phân Phối - CTV Sản phẩm Muối Chấm Domaxfood



## domaxfood (6 Tháng năm 2021)

Thương hiệu muối chấm Domaxfood - Chuyên sản xuất các loại gia vị muối chấm, mang hương vị truyền thống, đảm bảo chất lượng tuyệt hảo, hương vị khó quên.

*Muối chấm Domaxfood CẦN TÌM ĐỐI TÁC- ĐẠI LÝ- NHÀ PHÂN PHỐI- CỘNG TÁC VIÊN TOÀN QUỐC.*
Chọn muối chấm Domaxfood để phân phối, đối tác sẽ được hưởng những lợi ích sau:

Hàng được phân phối trực tiếp từ cơ sở sản xuất- không qua trung gian
Vốn đầu tư thấp- chiếu khấu cao
Bao đổi trả hàng 
Được nhà sản xuất hỗ trợ mọi thông tin liên quan tới sản phẩm.

*Liên hệ :*
SĐT / ZALO : 0931 323 474







*Domaxfood- Hương Vị Tạo Sự Khác Biệt*

Với thành phần nguyên liệu tự nhiên, được chọn lọc,  kiểm tra nghiêm ngặt , cùng phương pháp chế biến, sản xuất, đóng gói tuân thủ theo mọi quy tắc đảm bảo an toàn vệ sinh, kết hợp với công thức gia truyền cùng quy trình khép kín tuyệt đối, mang lại những sản phẩm chất lượng tuyệt hảo nên giữ được hương vị nguyên vẹn trong từng sản phẩm. Vì thế, mọi sản phẩm của Domaxfood luôn mang lại sự đặc biệt về hương vị và chất lượng.

100% sản phẩm không hương liệu, không chất bảo quản, không phẩm màu, không đường hoá học, đảm bảo chất lượng, an toàn cho người tiêu dùng.

Thành phần chủ yếu từ: Muối, Tôm, Con Ruốc, Tỏi Tươi và Ớt Tươi. Với công thức gia truyền và được làm hoàn toàn bằng thủ công nên giữ được hạt muối giòn tan và chất lượng, hương vị đậm đà hoàn toàn khác biệt. Đảm bảo sẽ đánh thức mọi giác quan, chinh phục được bạn ngay từ những hạt muối đầu tiên.


----------

